# My Direct Tivo won't update



## keyoctave (Jan 9, 2005)

My Samsung SIR-S4080R is still using 6.3e. My other DVR (a Philips) updated to 6.3f weeks ago. Both have been plugged into the phone line. I have made two calls to tech support over the past 10 days. They made sure my Samsung was in the system. They had me force calls to the Tivo service and had my unit call back to Directv. Each time I was told it should update in the next 24 hours. I have tried forced calls and restart several times over the past week. Nothing. The unit is fuctioning fine except for the spontaneous reboots. What gives?


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Sounds like a failing hard drive. :grin:


----------



## manhole (Jun 9, 2006)

I have a Samsung SIR-S4040R and cannot get the update either. I have been making daily calls to no avail.

codespy, when I first started having the reboot problems when I got the 6.3e update I thought it was the hard drive as well, so I bought a new hard drive. The new hard drive came with 6.2a which was rock solid. I made the mistake of keeping the phone line plugged in and it updated to 6.3e. As soon as that happened the reboots came back.

I feel like most of the Tivo's that have not received 6.3f are the Samsung's. Or am I just imagining things?


----------



## keyoctave (Jan 9, 2005)

Manhole,

On another forum the same concern is being expressed. The Samsung units are not getting the updates.

Hey Earl, can you check into this?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

For those who are not getting the updates, are you having problems that you think the update will address, or are you just trying to make sure you're on the current version?


----------



## manhole (Jun 9, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> For those who are not getting the updates, are you having problems that you think the update will address, or are you just trying to make sure you're on the current version?


Yep, see my response 2 posts above. Not only do I hope that the update will fix my reboots, but I would also love for it to fix the response slowness that 6.3e introduced (button presses were much snappier with 6.2a).


----------



## keyoctave (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes, I am having the same problems as manhole and want them fixed.


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

I have a samsung 4040r and I am still on 6.3e also. Still getting reboots.
My bother in laws Hughes directv tivo is on 6.3f. I have tried forcing calls and I still never get the update. I just want the update to see if it will stop the reboots.


----------



## dtremain (Mar 3, 2004)

As I've pointed out in the thread in the other forum, my Samsung 4120 has not gotten the update yet despite my forcing phone calls (as recently as last night).

The R-10 in my son's room has had it for weeks.

Both units are un-moded and un-hacked. The R-10 actually never had any problem. The Samsung had some re-booting and stalling problems at first with 6.3e. Then they seemed to go away. Now, it freezes every time there is rain fade. 

I'm hoping that the update will resolve this. If I ever get the update.

The thread on the other forum has been addressing this for a few days, and no one has reported having a Samsung with the update. Clearly Directv has messed up again. Let's see how long it takes them to admit it this time.


----------



## OldDog (Nov 20, 2005)

dtremain said:


> ...
> The thread on the other forum has been addressing this for a few days, and no one has reported having a Samsung with the update. Clearly Directv has messed up again. Let's see how long it takes them to admit it this time.


Well I HAVE received the update on one of my two Samsungs but not on the other.

I have had no issues with either software version.

The only strange thing is that the one that received the update is only about a year old (One of the last ones when they were on clearance from CC) and the one that did not get it is over 3 years.

Also, in the strange category, the new one never gets the star adds but the older one does.

I have NO idea how any of that relates to the update.


----------



## keyoctave (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, after two calls to tech support in a week, I called back and asked to speak with a supervisor. After being on hold for about 15 min, the supervisor came on the line. She was very nice as I explained about my Samsung unit not getting the update to 6.3f. I also told her that this was being discussed in different forums and that it seems to be a common occurance with other Samsung units as well. I explained to her that I was speaking to her to make sure D* was aware of this problem and that a supervisor should be able to let the right people know of this so it can be corrected. She said they were aware of this problem. From her explination, it seems that it is on the Tivo side of things, not D*. Evidently, Tivo did not code the Samsung units in for the update. She said she would contact Tivo with a 'problem' request on my unit and get back to me when she heard something from them. She said it usually takes a few days to hear back from Tivo with these kinds of requests. I spoke with her on Wednesday. She promised to call me back with an answer. 

So, we'll see.


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

OldDog said:


> Well I HAVE received the update on one of my two Samsungs but not on the other.
> 
> I have had no issues with either software version.
> 
> ...


I got my Samsung sir 4040r from CC clearance August 07 and it still has not updated. I did upgrade the hard drive but I just imaged the old one to the new one.


----------



## manhole (Jun 9, 2006)

jdmac29 said:


> I got my Samsung sir 4040r from CC clearance August 07 and it still has not updated. I did upgrade the hard drive but I just imaged the old one to the new one.


I have the same exact unit as you (purchased 3+ years ago) and it will not update either. I believe everyone with a non-Samsung unit has received the upgrade so I'm not sure what the hold-up is.


----------



## keyoctave (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, so far no word back from D*. Still on 6.3e.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

Never mind.


----------



## mash557 (Mar 26, 2008)

Just checked my Samsung 4040R and it is on 6.3e and shows connections successful. No problems that I can see.


----------



## jdmac29 (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine rebooted last night again. Still on 6.3e. Moving next week probably going to call and ask for an upgrade to the r16, like the tivo unit but with almost 6 months of reboots I would rather hopefully have something more stable for the future.


----------

